# What is the best way to change light times in the flower room?



## Growin_4_It (Jul 24, 2012)

I currently have a couple girls flowering and I have the lights on durring the day.  I would like to switch the lights over to come on at night to help control the heat in the room.

My question is would it be better to give them 24 hours of _darkness through out the day and have the_ timer come on at night......or......should I run the _lights on_ for 24 hours and turn it off in the morning?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

Let your lights go off then set the timer for the time you want them to come on. Just change the light cycle one time will not cause any problems


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2012)

Give them 24 hours of darkness through out the day and have the timer come on at night.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

Whenever I change light times, I give them extra darkness.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok......its unanimous   

Extra darkness it is...

Thanks everyone     :48:


----------

